# What are the most effective ways to burn belly fat?



## Derek Wilson (Jan 20, 2020)

Luckily you need to do only 2 things.



Train Your Mind.
Train your Body.
Let me give you my background. A simple girl working hard on her 9 to 5 job. You guessed it right as my job consist of sitting continuously weight loss is very crucial for me.


I will share with you my story how I did it. You can definitely learn something here.


*##Train your mind*
Did it ever happen to you..first you are all passionate to lose weight then you exercise continuously for a week and suddenly you stop.


Why? Because its hard to do it continuously and I want faster results.


This has happened to me a lot of times.


But this one time I sat down with myself and decided to find the root cause If I am so passionate to lose weight why don?t I continue. Finally I got the answer. The brain is often one of the single biggest obstacles to shedding fat. It is common after exercising I get really tired and my brain commands me


DON?T DO IT. And I stop doing it.


The good news? There are a few ways you can train your brain to work with you, not against you.


*#1 Ditch The Scale.*


When you start working out you want instant results. And you start checking your weight almost daily


Result: I can?t see results in such short duration hence was getting demotivated


Solution: Measure Your Progress but make your weigh - ins reasonable. Break the habit of checking your weight every other day especially when you are following a weight loss program. Make it weekly or better bi-weekly.


What did I do: Initially I had habit of weighing myself every alternate day. I did it once in a week.


*#2 Remember your accomplishments.*


Weight loss is a journey of getting healthier. But its definitely hard and not easy at all.


Result: Whenever mind thinks this thing is giving me pain it creates all those negative thoughts and tell our body to stop doing it.


Solution: Focus on your accomplishments of eating well. Results shows when you place your mental focus on your achievements instead of your failures it has domino effect leading to more positive outcomes.


What did I do: There I times when I say no to my cravings. Or even sometimes I exercise a little more just for myself. I already used to do small things for my weight loss. Now I started giving me a little credit for those.


You have decided to be in this weight loss journey why not make it a happy one!


*#3 Take baby steps*


The idea of losing a chunk of weight is intimidating. It can make the brain whine ?How much do you want me lose?! Inconceivable!?


Result: When you don?t see yourself anywhere around to your big GOAL you feel demotivated and ultimately stop exercising.


Solution: Take the intimidation factor out of weight loss by taking small, can-do steps. Small goals are easier to achieve?and each time you reach one, you?ll gain more confidence. That confidence will allow you to make another healthy lifestyle change, and then another, and before you know it you?ll look and feel better than you have in years.


What did I do: I wanted to eat only healthy. But I love food and to stop eating everything at once was just impossible. So I started with white rice. I stopped eating it for 1 week. And the gradually increased the time duration.


Congratulations! You have trained your mind. Now you are ready for the next step.

*## Train your Body*


Training your body is not that big a deal. I have two mantras.


*#1 Work out less but do it with consistency*


Usually when I used to read or hear about exercise I used to feel like this.


Oh God I have to wake up early morning and go to GYM for an hour!


I have learned the hard way that dropping pounds slowly is the key to losing weight. For that you need to it daily and after working whole day in your job 1 hour is very hard. But I asked myself can?t i even exercise for 10 mins daily?


That is when I decided to start small and go with normal exercise regularly. You can start with this.


1: Running or walking


Running burns more calories, but walking really isn?t too far behind. Start running/walking daily for at least 20 minutes.


2: Bicycling


Bicycling is another great low impact cardio exercise. Depending on the speed and intensity the average person can burn between 250 to 500 calories during a 30-minute bike ride.


3: The bicycle exercise


The bicycle exercise ranked as #1 because it requires abdominal stabilization, body rotation, and more abdominal muscle activity.


These are some bicycle exercises you can do before you hop on your bike:
-Lie on your back with hands behind your head
-Raise knees to your chest while lifting head and shoulders off the ground
-Bring the right elbow to your left knee and straighten the right leg
-Switch sides - bring the left elbow to your right knee and straighten the left leg
-Continue switching sides to simulate a pedaling motion
-Breathing should be relaxed and even
-Do 1-3 sets with 12-16 repetitions


Remember DO IT DAILY no matter what.


*#2 Eat delicious food but make it healthy*


You don?t need to starve yourself to death for losing your weight! Food is important for life. But eating right food is important for your health.


You just have to understand one thing:


Not all calories are created equal.


Different foods go through different metabolic pathways in your body.


They can have vastly different effects on your hunger, hormones and the number of calories you burn.


I started with this foods:


1: Whole Eggs


What's more, they?re one of the best foods to eat if you need to lose weight, as they?re high in protein, healthy fats and can make you feel full with a very low amount of calories.


One study in 30 overweight women showed that eating eggs for breakfast, instead of bagels, increased feelings of fullness (satiety) and made participants eat less for the next 36 hours


2: Leafy Greens


Leafy Greens include kale, spinach, collards, swiss chards and a few others.


They have several properties that make them perfect for a weight loss diet, such as being low in calories and carbohydrates and loaded with fiber.


Eating leafy greens is a great way to increase the volume of your meals, without increasing the calories. Numerous studies show that meals and diets with a low energy density make people eat fewer calories overall


3: Chicken breast


Meat is a weight-loss-friendly food because it's high in protein.


Protein is by far the most filling nutrient, and eating a high-protein diet can make you burn up to 80?100 more calories per day.


Studies have shown that increasing your protein intake to 25?% of daily calories can cut cravings by 60%, reduce your desire for late-night snacking by half and cause weight loss of almost one pound (0.45 kg) per week.


Can I share with you a secret? I think dieting and all is cool but in truth I love Food! How can I live without eating delicious food. So after trying many recipes for many years I finally have collection of recipes which help me to reduce belly fat. It contains meals for breakfast, Lunch & Dinner. Did you almost forgot Dessert? Yes I have recipes for that too.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 27, 2020)

Take at least 20 minutes to eat your meal.


If you do nothing else from this list, do this! Why is this so important? Once you start eating, it takes your body about 20 minutes to tell your brain that you are full. Once that message is sent, you don?t feel like eating anymore. Sadly, most of our meals don?t last that long, so we tend to overeat - because we eat fast.


So - slow down. Ways to do this:


Put down you fork/spoon after every bite.
Chew your food at least 20 times.
Don?t eat while watching TV as you will not pay attention to how fast you eat.
Set a timer for 20 minutes.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 9, 2020)

Fat of whole body proportionately can be burnt from cell level. It can not be burnt at particular point. Reduce diet to 1/3 and in its place add 2/3 salads. Have it in only two meals a day. Every hour one glass water. Nothing else who so ever advice. It is my experience to lose 25 kilo weight in 3 to 4 months without any exercise and wrinkling.


----------

